# Abs routines



## paleolift78 (Feb 14, 2014)

Ok guys. So im lifting 5 x 5 m/w/f usually in the afternoon. At night i put on a 20 lbs vest and do 30 mins of cardio. Mainly the highest incline the treadmill go and a fast walk. I do calisthentics (push ups, pull ups, shrugs, hyper extensions) in the morning on tues/thurs and abs at night on those days. Everything i lift is going up pretty steadily. All lift are at least 5-10 lb increase a week. But my abs aren't doing what i want them too. I know abs are made in the kitchen but i need a kick ass core workout to smash up my abs. Im currently in clean bulking stage until about april or may. Then i will be trying to cut up. I need a really good ab routine. Mine is just not what i want it to be. Anyone got some good ab routines i can follow. Please post em up bros


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 14, 2014)

I'm not really sure what needs to be done for aesthetic purposes beyond crunches.  For strength stuff we do spread eagle sit ups, ab wheel, weighted crunches and standing crunches with a band for resistance.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 14, 2014)

Band crunches while standing is the best in my opinion.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 14, 2014)

diet builds abs


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 14, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> diet builds abs



That's somewhat true. It's a muscle, work it and it will get bigger. If that wasn't true ifbb pros wouldn't do abs. Diet is what makes your abs show.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 14, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> That's somewhat true. It's a muscle, work it and it will get bigger. If that wasn't true ifbb pros wouldn't do abs. Diet is what makes your abs show.



I like to start shaping them once I can see them..There was a time i did 500 situps a day..Not necessary imo..Mine start popin second i lower my carb intake..then again alot of it is genetics I had abs when i was 12


----------



## Rip (Feb 14, 2014)

Resistance to build muscle. Rest like any other muscle. Don't use momentum. 
Most people make the mistake of working hip flexors instead of abs. You have to shorten and contract the muscle by crunching.
It's more about quality, not quantity.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 14, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> I like to start shaping them once I can see them..There was a time i did 500 situps a day..Not necessary imo..Mine start popin second i lower my carb intake..then again alot of it is genetics I had abs when i was 12


Exactly man. It's funny u say that cus my four year daughter has a ****ing six pack already. It's awesome. Haha


----------



## sQuetos (Feb 15, 2014)

I want to make my abs show, what stuff should I be eating 
Im 14 and pretty skinny but still cant see them
Im eating my fruits, lean meats and veg everyday


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 15, 2014)

sQuetos said:


> I want to make my abs show, what stuff should I be eating
> Im 14 and pretty skinny but still cant see them
> Im eating my fruits, lean meats and veg everyday


Your abs will develop more as u get older and put some more weight on. Just keep training and eating hard and they will come around. Do basic ab work like crunches and shit.


----------

